# inépousable



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

quisiera saber como traducir "inépousable" en la frase siguiente:

Il avait découvert l'amère vérité, cette femme dont il était amoureux lui était *inépousable* car elle était sa demi-soeur.


muchas gracias!


----------



## Domtom

Literalmente,

_su amor era "incasable"_

(no se puede casar con ella porque es su media-hermana).


----------



## BoigOGeni

"inesposable", no puede ser la esposa.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

lo extrano es que no encuentro la palabara "inesposable" en el diccionario, por qué?
respecto a "incasable" el diccionario no precisa que es por _los vinculos de la sangre_, no sé si se dice asi.
RAE
*incasable**.*



*1. *adj. Que no puede casarse.

*2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene, o se supone que tiene, una gran repugnancia al matrimonio.

*3. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que, por sus cualidades, difícilmente podría hallar cónyuge.



gracias!


----------



## Domtom

Bueno, te hemos dado traduciones literales, pero evidentemente no suena nada bien decir:

_descubrió la amarga verdad, esta mujer de la cual estaba enamorado era incasable  , pues era su media-hermana._

Ahora tenemos la idea, lo que tenemos que hacer ahora es encontrar una manera de decirlo que suene mejor. Por cierto, ¿en francés suena bien, en tu frase?


----------



## alumnafrancesa

je vous fait totalement confiance pour les traductions et je ne comprends pas pourquoi le dictionnaire ne reconnaît pas certains mots, moi 'inesposable" me convient très bien car cela ressemble au français et "incasable" se construit à partir du verbe "casar" donc c'est parfait mais je suis surprise des dictionnaires...

merci pour les réponses


----------



## Domtom

Yo creo que la propuesta de *Boig* es mucho más buena que la mía  , al punto que, opino, puedes poner, mientras esperas otra propuesta aún mejor, si aparece:

_descubrió la amarga verdad, esta mujer de la cual estaba enamorado era inesposable_ (1)_ pues era su media-hermana._

A pesar de que no figure este "inesposable" en el DRAE, pero en esos contextos poéticos o cuyo asunto es el amor, dados normalmente a las licencias...

-----

(1) y ya se sobrentiende, tanto aquí como en tu original, que era inesposable para él.
-


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

muchas gracias por sus proposiciones, sabe usted por qué la RAE no renoce esta palabra?


----------



## Domtom

No sé la razón, pero me figuro que se trata, posiblemente, del simple hecho de que, ante una infinidad de palabras, podemos anteponer prefijos como _in-_ , _des-_, por ejemplo. Si a cada palabra del diccionario tuviesen que anteponerles estos segmentos léxicos e incluirlos en la lista de palabra que empiezan con i y con d respectivamente, no acabarían nunca.

Creo que una cierta licencia lingüística en la vida, nos la podemos permitir todos, a la hora de necesitar un supuesto neologismo que empiece por in- o por de-/des- , para indicar "lo contrario de".
-


----------



## alumnafrancesa

je pense que votre explication est la bonne, en plus en français c'est pareil, mais par exemple on trouve "épuisable" et "inépuisable", donc je ne comprends pas tout, mais ce n'est pas grave......


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Alumnafrancesa:

Premièrement tous les mots qui existent ne figurent pas sur le dictionnaire, ou sinon ils seraient (les dictionnaires) trop volumineux. Un choix se fait obligatoirement dont les critères ne nous sont pas révélés par les membres de l'Académie.

Deuxièmement, ce n'est pas parce qu'un mot existe en français qu'il doit exister dans une autre langue. Le français n'est le modèle d'aucune autre langue.

Un traducteur doit avoir assez d'habileté pour s'en sortir élégamment avec le matériel que lui offre l'autre langue, sans penser que le calque est la meilleure solution car étant plus ressemblant à la langue de départ. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## poupounette

Domtom said:


> Yo creo que la propuesta de *Boig* es mucho más buena que la mía  , al punto que, opino, puedes poner, mientras esperas otra propuesta aún mejor, si aparece:
> 
> _descubrió la amarga verdad, esta mujer de la _cual  que _estaba enamorado era inesposable_ (1)_ pues era su media-hermana._
> 
> A pesar de que no figure este "inesposable" en el DRAE, pero en esos contextos poéticos o cuyo asunto es el amor, dados normalmente a las licencias...
> 
> -----
> 
> (1) y ya se sobrentiende, tanto aquí como en tu original, que era inesposable para él.
> -


----------



## Gévy

Rebonjour:

De toutes façons, le verbe español n'est pas esposar (à moins qu'on ne parle de passer les menottes) mais desposar.

Si tuviera que existir algo sería pues indesposable o ... peor: desdesposable. . 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Bien visto, *Gévy*.

Me das ideas: ¿y qué tal _desesponsable_?

(No digo "inesponsable" porque entonces puede parecer que digas "irresponsable"  )

*desposar.* (Del lat. _desponsāre_, prometer). *1. *tr. Dicho del párroco: Autorizar el matrimonio. *2. *prnl. Contraer esponsales. *3. *prnl. Contraer matrimonio.

*esponsales.* (Del lat. _sponsāles_, acus. pl. de _-lis_, de _sponsus_, esposo). *1. *m. pl. Mutua promesa de casarse que se hacen y aceptan el varón y la mujer. *2. *m._ Der._ Promesa de matrimonio hecha en alguna de las formas que la ley requiere para que surta algún efecto civil de mera indemnización en casos excepcionales de incumplimiento no motivado.

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: *Diccionario de la lengua española. *Espasa-Calpe, Madrid, vigésima segunda edición, 2001, (LVII y hasta 1180) páginas. Tomo a/g, páginas 801 y 983.
-


----------



## poupounette

alumnafrancesa said:


> Hola!
> 
> quisiera saber como traducir "inépousable" en la frase siguiente:
> 
> Il avait découvert l'amère vérité, cette femme dont il était amoureux lui était *inépousable* car elle était sa demi-soeur.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias!



Había descubierto la amarga verdad, no podía desposar la mujer de la que estaba enamorado ya que era su medio-hermana


----------



## Marlluna

Yo creo que en una caso así diría: la mujer de la que estaba enamorado era un amor imposible, pues eran hermanos (de madre o de padre).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





alumnafrancesa said:


> je vous fait totalement confiance pour les traductions et je ne comprends pas pourquoi le dictionnaire ne reconnaît pas certains mots, moi 'inesposable" me convient très bien car cela ressemble au français et "incasable" se construit à partir du verbe "casar" donc c'est parfait mais je suis surprise des dictionnaires...
> 
> merci pour les réponses



Es de justicia para los estudiantes en francés, observar que _inépousable _tampoco se encuentra en los diccionarios franceses. Neologismo pues que, como se ha dicho ya, bien puede traducirse por otro.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir!

je me suis rendue compte aussi qu'il n'existait pas non plus en français, et si je voulais faire aussi un néologisme en espagnol qui soit compris par des espagnols ce serait donc ce que Gévy propose.

Je vais peut être le traduire par: *con quien no puede casarse por* (causa de: comme il y a por je ne sais si causa est nécessaire)  *consanguinidad, en efecto....*

il est certain que les langues évoluent bien plus vite que les dictionnaires, qu'il est difficile de tout y répertorier et qu'il est important de dialoguer avec des natifs, chose que je fais avec grand plaisir!
mais avant de contourner j'aime m'assurer que je ne peux pas traduire littéralement.


----------



## Gévy

Hola A-F:

Y si dijeras: la mujer de la que estaba enamorado nunca sería /no podía ser su esposa...

¿Qué te parece?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Más contudente: 
-... le estaba vedada como esposa

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

